
dummy.ai - A Marketplace for Machine Learning - dummyai
https://jb3bt1pk.wishpond.com/start/
======
codesternews
They make me signup and showed nothing.

It's only landing page so do not signup.

~~~
dummyai
Thanks for taking time to sign up. We'd like to gauge interest in the research
community first, and will be in touch once the mvp is released.

Sorry if it disappoints you.

